# sneak peeks....



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

:cheers:


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

thats not fair....where's the rest of the pics????  I know its a sneak peak...just want to see more.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

eeee hehehe, those a$$ hole angles too so we cant really see anything at all. :thumbup:
your gona let them paint with those wheels on!? whats up with the red engine bay?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looking interesting sean.. whens the release date?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

very nice, wheres the work being done? i should come down and get a good look at it


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> eeee hehehe, those a$$ hole angles too so we cant really see anything at all. :thumbup:
> your gona let them paint with those wheels on!? whats up with the red engine bay?



Yea, I took them like that on purpose :fluffy: 
They lift the car, and remove the wheels when they paint.
The reason that the car has a red engine bay was because it was previously at another bodyshop that screwed it up. 
We were going to do a 2 tone paint scheme...but that's been scrapped.

LIU, everytime I put a date on it, it ends up taking longer. So, no more putting dates on it. 
I wanted to have it ready for the Tuner Bash After Dark show on May 7th, but that will really be pushing it.

91sentra, the work is being done up north, in Snohomish.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

thats like a 20 minute drive from here, WHERE YOU AT BISH???????????? lol


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I live in Shoreline, but the car is being prepped at a friends shop.
He wants me to keep it on the down low until it's done.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> I live in Shoreline, but the car is being prepped at a friends shop.
> He wants me to keep it on the down low until it's done.


thats cool, and since you go to so many shows it will be good advertisement for him too. keep us posted :cheers:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Lookin Good! I knew it'd come through one of these days. When do you expect it to get out of the paint booth?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, last week he told me 4 weeks....so I'll say 6 weeks.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks like there's a lot of nice detail work going into the body and paint this time around. Awaiting "real" pictures.  Great work takes time. Keep up the good work.


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

id like to see how the vents over the front wheelwelll are going to look finished. Nice to see fresh ideas like that.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

those are the Syndicate fenders.

BTW, I hope you get some wheel spacers to fit the crazy flares. The wheels look like they're hiding.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

H&R wheel spacers are in the budget.
We dont think we will be able to bring the wheels all the way out to the edge, as we did not cut out the old fenders. We should be able to get 15-25mm spacers without any issues. It's either that, or we don't tuck the rear...I would rather tuck the rear. 

The next transformation, like...10 years from now, I do plan on cutting out the fenders and doing a custom metal widebody.

Thanks for the props guys.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

lookin good dude, can't wait to see the end result


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good as usual mayn
hope you continue to push the b14 envelope
will be waiting for finished pics


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice work thus far! You do the body work and I'll do the motor :thumbup: 

That would make a bad ass car all around!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wes said:


> Very nice work thus far! You do the body work and I'll do the motor :thumbup:
> 
> That would make a bad ass car all around!


i agree 110% :thumbup:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Man Your Hood is sweat!!!! cant wait!!!!!!!!!!! and those Tails,Yummy


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Man Your Hood is sweat!!!! cant wait!!!!!!!!!!! and those Tails,Yummy


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

what hood, i dont see it!!!, also, what does 1CLNB14 stand for???


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> what hood, i dont see it!!!, also, what does 1CLNB14 stand for???


Sound it out. Onecleanb14.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, all I can say is that is 1CLN Engine bay, I can't wait to see the dynos on that beast.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> Very nice work thus far! You do the body work and I'll do the motor :thumbup:
> 
> That would make a bad ass car all around!


Thanks 

An S14 would make a badass platform for that dream team car build.
Or maybe an old 510  




ScorchN200SX said:


> Man Your Hood is sweat!!!! cant wait!!!!!!!!!!! and those Tails,Yummy


Yea, I'm waiting a bit to leak those...





Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


>



The hood is a Syndicate Kustomz carbon hood. We are painting it 
The rear end is pretty much 100% custom. 
Pics will come soon, very soon...



b14sleeper said:


> what hood, i dont see it!!!, also, what does 1CLNB14 stand for???


He was just stirring the pot so to speak, and Nostrodomas nailed the name :thumbup:



Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> LOL, all I can say is that is 1CLN Engine bay, I can't wait to see the dynos on that beast.


The motor has spent more time out of the engine bay in the past 12 months than in it... :fluffy: 
I don't think I'll even waste the money on putting it on a dyno.
I'm adding a few little performance items, but nothing drastic.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Quit being so modust with your performance upgrades!!!! DYNO THAT BITCH!!!! This car is going to lay down phat marks.... YOYO do donughts around whatever you bring to the line!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Quit being so modust with your performance upgrades!!!! DYNO THAT BITCH!!!! This car is going to lay down phat marks.... YOYO do donughts around whatever you bring to the line!!!


I'm guessing that with the mods I've done/am doing...it might be at 105WHP
With the added weight....I would say it would run in the mid 20's :fluffy:


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> I'm guessing that with the mods I've done/am doing...it might be at 105WHP
> With the added weight....I would say it would run in the mid 20's :fluffy:


 That would be a true test to the strength of our engines!

BTW, you're gonna need to change your avatar's color as well, right?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

DraftEm98 said:


> That would be a true test to the strength of our engines!
> 
> BTW, you're gonna need to change your avatar's color as well, right?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ScorchN200SX said:


>


ahhhhhhhh! hahahaha its gona be green! awsome, one of my fav colors.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

No!!!! why green?!?!?! what a cruel world. Aztec red is where it's at


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

hmm, i really cant wait to see it finished, justin i bet the green makes the car look sic


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Sunburst Yellow. Its the only color that a sentra should come with 

Or the dodge charger neon green with black side stripes. 

Both scream power.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i used to like yellow cars but i have come to think now thats its just way to "loud" for my taste. im a huge fan of silver, black, and if i go bold...red. :thumbup: i think they are all the best colors with a good finish. (theres nothing more impressive than a red or black car with no swirl marks)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

:banhump: 
Nice one Mike :thumbup: 
Send em' on a wild goose chase why don'y ya'.:cheers:

There is already a Kawasaki green B14 in the NW. 
One is enough in my book.

I assure you all that it will not be a trendy color.
I was thinking about going with a Top Secret gold base coat with a root beer kandy over the top, but then I would have to switch out all my accent colors.

I just want to get it back from the body shop so I can start working on it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i was thinking green was far to docile for you :thumbup: im sure it will be some awsome 4 stage/3stage color. :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Is anyone familiar with the green Altima? R33 tail lights, huge fogs in the front, major body kit. He goes to a lot of the HIN shows.

That's what it reminded me of.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

mmm
top secret gold


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

now your all just playin with us







i hate you. and wll continue to do so untill i see pics.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn.....I'm still waiting!
The good news is that I should be getting it back soon.

About fuckin' time.

Pics will come soon.
I hope.

Here are a couple shots of how she use to look...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I liked it before... :thumbup:


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

7-8 months in a body shop?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> I liked it before... :thumbup:


Before what? 
The latest body work??
Yea, I was getting bored with how it was looking.
The new work will set it apart from the other B14 Sentra's, IMHO.

pimpride, 
It's been almost a year and a half if you count the shop that screwed it up.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

1CLNB14 said:


> Damn.....I'm still waiting!
> The good news is that I should be getting it back soon.
> 
> About fuckin' time.
> ...


Wow, looks very sexxxy. Very bad ass! Used to loo? What does she look like now?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

is it even going to resemble a B14 when it comes out of the shop?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

skootz1, thanks.
Stay _tuned_ I will post pics when I get them. 





Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> is it even going to resemble a B14 when it comes out of the shop?


It should.
However, it will not look like the bland, "clean" B14's that everyone seems to be in love with today.

Every body panel, other than the top of the car, will either be custom, or have some kind of work done to it.

From Syndicate fenders/hood, to a smoothed/shaved trunk lid, it will be quite a bit different. Hell, we are even cutting and shaving the VIS Omega front so that it will be custom as well.

Oh, and it won't be white anymore :fluffy:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

That will take you out of the mild classes wont it?

Good luck with next season!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I got the call to come pick it up. :cheers: 
However, SEMA and birthdays will keep me from doing so until the weekend at the earliest.



xbrandonx said:


> That will take you out of the mild classes wont it?
> 
> Good luck with next season!



Yea, I'll be in 4door wild at almost every show.
I wanted to step it up.

While I'm not doing massive HP mods, I should get a good deal of detail points for the motor/engine bay.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

You know, don't take this the wrong way, but all show, no go = rice . 

Lol just teasing! Why aren't you going to do any engine mods? You should atleast go turbo, that would score you some good engine detail points.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

pimpride said:


> You know, don't take this the wrong way, but all show, no go = rice .
> 
> Lol just teasing! Why aren't you going to do any engine mods? You should atleast go turbo, that would score you some good engine detail points.



at least turbo?

Thats the mother of all performance mods.

At least do a Header and Intake, stock manifold and airbox are ugly, I would have accepted that answer.

I'm not turbo and I love the looks of my engine bay. Sure turbos look really nice, however its not a cheap thing to do.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

pimpride said:


> You know, don't take this the wrong way, but all show, no go = rice .
> 
> Lol just teasing! Why aren't you going to do any engine mods? You should atleast go turbo, that would score you some good engine detail points.


That muffler you have stuck on the end of your stock exhaust sure adds a lot of HP.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wildmane said:


> That muffler you have stuck on the end of your stock exhaust sure adds a lot of HP.


YOu need to read the sticky at the top of this forum.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> YOu need to read the sticky at the top of this forum.


What sticky?

I don't understand? Pimpride is saying Cln should add some performance modifications to his car when Pimpride doesn't even have any himself. It's illegal to point out hypocrisy on this forum?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Um....I already have all the basic engine bolt ons.

Injen intake
Hotshot Header
HKS Dragger exhaust - no cat :banana: 

I want to get the thermal gaskets, but I don't know if those will be ready before I drop the motor back in.
I removed the A/C and upgraded to the Koyo rad.
I have an aftermarket tranny cooler.
I also plan on getting a ground kit, and maybe the U/P.

Not the most motor mods, but I don't want to spend too much money on the GA set-up.

pimpride,
Engine detail and performance are not always judged together.
I don't want to spend the $$$$ to boost the GA when I have much bigger plans for the car.

When it comes to shows, you don't get that many more points for a $5,000.00 Hotshot turbo set-up than you do a $1,000.00 nitrous set-up.
You really have to go all out to get high performace points at shows.
An SR swap with upgraded turbo/fuel/FMIC is a good way to start.

I'm so over the whole "all show, no go = rice". 
Clean, well done, and even over the top body work is not rice in my opinion.
As long as it's well done, and complimented by other mods (interior work, motor mods, suspension work) I just don't see it as "rice".


Remember, these are FWD grocery getter econo-boxes we are tuning.
It's not like you can make them _really_ fast, in my opinion.
These (GA powered 4 doors) are the types of cars that you are supposed to mod for looks as well as a little extra HP. 
Again, just my opinion.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wildmane said:


> What sticky?
> 
> I don't understand? Pimpride is saying Cln should add some performance modifications to his car when Pimpride doesn't even have any himself. It's illegal to point out hypocrisy on this forum?


Sorry, sticky at the top of the memeber's rides section.

Alot of motor work or not, still one of the best looking 4 door b14's on the board.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

wildmane said:


> That muffler you have stuck on the end of your stock exhaust sure adds a lot of HP.



Hmm maybe the fact that I am 15 and have no means to procure money is why I can't get any performance mods!

I like the exhaust, I think it sounds good. Not like a swarm of bees (Honda's).



1CLNB14 said:


> Remember, these are FWD grocery getter econo-boxes we are tuning.
> It's not like you can make them _really_ fast, in my opinion.
> These (GA powered 4 doors) are the types of cars that you are supposed to mod for looks as well as a little extra HP.
> Again, just my opinion.


So a 12 second car isn't really fast? That is what I am shooting for in the next 5 years.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> Sorry, sticky at the top of the memeber's rides section.
> 
> Alot of motor work or not, still one of the best looking 4 door b14's on the board.


Wow, pay attention, my reply wasn't directed at 1clnb14 at all. Hence why I quoted pimpride. 

Pimpride, just saying before you go criticize someone else's ride, be sure that you aren't tripping over yourself with hypocrisy.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

pimpride said:


> Hmm maybe the fact that I am 15 and have no means to procure money is why I can't get any performance mods!
> 
> I like the exhaust, I think it sounds good. Not like a swarm of bees (Honda's).
> 
> ...


yes, and I'm shooting to win the lottery, some things just don't happen.

Where did you hear his exhaust at anyways?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> So a 12 second car isn't really fast? That is what I am shooting for in the next 5 years.


No, not really...
Some people might consider a 12 second car really fast. 
I don't.

I understand the feeling of acomplishment that a person feels when they take a slow car and make it much more than it was ever meant to be. I think it's great, and it keeps the industry moving.
Am I impressed by the SR's and GA's that some of the owners on this board and others have built or are building? Hell yea I am!
At the same time, if I wanted a really fast car a FWD 4 banger would not be my first choice. 
The older turbo AWD Eagle Talon/Mitsu Eclipse would be a better starting point for a fast 4 banger.
Again, my opinion.


I'll start a new thread next week when I get some new pics.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

pimpride said:


> Hmm maybe the fact that I am 15 and have no means to procure money is why I can't get any performance mods!
> 
> I like the exhaust, I think it sounds good. Not like a swarm of bees (Honda's).
> 
> ...


Why make the sentra a 12 second car when you have a 2007 Saleen TT?

Oh and to be on topic 1CLNB14 I look foward to seeing your car, definitely one of the inspirations to my ride.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

jlee1469 said:


> Oh and to be on topic 1CLNB14 I look foward to seeing your car, definitely one of the inspirations to my ride.



So do I!
It's been ready for 4 days, and not being able to see it is starting to get to me.
Just two more days....
I know that there will have to be one or two little things that need to be done/fixed/touched up...there always is.
Thanks for the compliment :cheers:


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

jlee1469 said:


> Why make the sentra a 12 second car when you have a 2007 Saleen TT?
> 
> Oh and to be on topic 1CLNB14 I look foward to seeing your car, definitely one of the inspirations to my ride.


Who said I had one of those .


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

pimpride said:


> Who said I had one of those .


You did but now you have changed it. Don't think that people didn't notice.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Hence the wink!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

New thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=1024740#post1024740


Let's try to keepo that one on topic :thumbup:


----------

